# Anyone use noseguards for your boards?



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Its like putting a bra protector on the front of your car..

Completely unnecessary and gawdy looking..why would you ruin such a pretty board with such nonsense 

In reality whats a noseguard going to do? It prevents things that you can stop.

You can stop from bashing your nose into other peoples boards.

You cant stop people from bashing into the back and sides of your board. Learn to deal with the battle wounds, its tough


----------



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

You obviously haven't seen me snowboard. It's not for things I can't stop, it's for what I run into when I don't stop...

But you're right it would kinda ruin the board. But now that I have a good board instead of a rental maybe I'll learn to snowboard better. Just maybe...


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Even experienced riders can't keep their decks pristine. Actually, it seems like the better I get, the easier my board gets beat up. Gotta get used to it. If you really want to keep it clean, get a lesson on a rental deck. With a good lesson and a modicum of competency, you oughta be able to get control of your deck in a day.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

I snowboard in the Northeast. Massachusetts, New Jersey, Vermont (this Feb), etc. so I don't get that powdered snow. I get ice. And this was with rental boards too. But I'm doing squats and running to strengthen my legs so I don't fatigue along the day. We'll see.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Rob94hawk said:


> I snowboard in the Northeast. Massachusetts, New Jersey, Vermont (this Feb), etc. so I don't get that powdered snow. I get ice. And this was with rental boards too. But I'm doing squats and running to strengthen my legs so I don't fatigue along the day. We'll see.


??? are you saying your board gets scarred because you get tired and run into things? If so, squats and running are for the off season. Go ride


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

*I beat it like Chris Brown*

Snowboards are designed and constructed to be ridden hard. Whether it's drops off rocks, root/rock patches in tree runs, city jibs and wall rides, tree jibs and natural features, bonks and hits off features in a park, or face-melting eye watering straightlines. I don't hit any boards or gates waiting to load the lifts (in consideration of others), I dodge shallow patches best i can, and I'm meticulous when it comes to maintaining my base and edges.

But I bought my board with the intention to send it, and I proudly kick the shit out of it everytime. Every notch on my nose, scratch on my top sheet, and P-Tex patch on my base is a battle scar and a reward for a good day on my deck. No nose gaurd for me dude.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

don't pay any attention to the haters and stylists. If you ride often, or go on trips where you spend days riding at a time (meaning that your board gets thrown in a convenient corner instead of stored in a bag), then its totally worth it. Just keep in mind that it might interfere with some butter-lip maneuvers if you're into that sort of thing.

It will also help protect the board from getting dinged while waiting in line for the lift.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> don't pay any attention to the haters and stylists. If you ride often, or go on trips where you spend days riding at a time (meaning that your board gets thrown in a convenient corner instead of stored in a bag), then its totally worth it. Just keep in mind that it might interfere with some butter-lip maneuvers if you're into that sort of thing.
> 
> It will also help protect the board from getting dinged while waiting in line for the lift.


The reason I don't use them (maybe its just me) isn't because they aren't stylish. Considering the amount of abuse I put my boards through in a season, tip and tail dings are the least of my concerns so protecting against them are low priority. I'll put any gay looking protector on my board if it'll guard against core shots or delam or edge damage.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> don't pay any attention to the haters and stylists. If you ride often, or go on trips where you spend days riding at a time (meaning that your board gets thrown in a convenient corner instead of stored in a bag), then its totally worth it. Just keep in mind that it might interfere with some butter-lip maneuvers if you're into that sort of thing.
> 
> It will also help protect the board from getting dinged while waiting in line for the lift.


Thats the thing..

How many people are running into the nose of your board while in line? Nobody.
If your nose is taking damage YOUR running into people in lines and need to stop being a douche 
Maybe a nose protector on the back to stop people from gashing in line..but you'd probably suffer performance problems if you ever were in decent snow and leaning back.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

*Does anyone use noseguards for their snowboards?*

yes. Gapers do.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

^^ Nope. Never seen that. Maybe you meant rental shops.


----------

